# Yesterday: George Martin's String Arrangement?



## NekujaK (Jan 29, 2020)

Does anyone know where I can find an accurate transcript of George Martin's string quartet arrangement for Yesterday? A quick Google search reveals images of the framed original plus expensive limited edition replicas, but all I really want is simple clear and legible notation.
Many thanks.


----------



## mikeh-375 (Jan 29, 2020)

The original used to be framed on the wall in the foyer at Air Studios iirc. Not much help, but if you live in London!!


----------



## Vik (Jan 29, 2020)

There's a larger picture here:



https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DaRTYnoW0AE0BAN?format=jpg&name=4096x4096


----------



## NekujaK (Jan 29, 2020)

Thanks. That's the most legible copy I've seen!


----------



## mikeh-375 (Jan 30, 2020)

Can you imagine how much that'd sell for.....
I was at a restaurant with my wife for her 40th in London and G.Martin was seated at the next table. I got kicked a few times for not paying her enough attention.


----------



## andreasOL (Jan 30, 2020)

If you are looking for note-by-note transcriptions of Beatles songs there's always this book which is like a "bible" for me:

The Beatles: Complete Scores


----------



## NekujaK (Jan 30, 2020)

andreasOL said:


> If you are looking for note-by-note transcriptions of Beatles songs there's always this book which is like a "bible" for me:
> 
> The Beatles: Complete Scores


That looks like quite an amazing book! Does it include transcriptions of all additional instruments such as trumpets in Penny Lane and strings in songs like Eleanor Rigby, Piggies, She's Leaving Home, etc?


----------



## andreasOL (Jan 30, 2020)

NekujaK said:


> That looks like quite an amazing book! Does it include transcriptions of all additional instruments such as trumpets in Penny Lane and strings in songs like Eleanor Rigby, Piggies, She's Leaving Home, etc?



Hmmm...can check this in the evening. IIRC it does not include every additional orchestral instrument but where they play a main/solo part I think they are there. From memory: Eleanor Rigby is complete (would be blank pages without the strings ).

I'll get back on this in th evening...Cheers


----------



## Vik (Jan 30, 2020)

NekujaK said:


> Does it include transcriptions of all additional instruments such as trumpets in Penny Lane and strings in songs like Eleanor Rigby, Piggies, She's Leaving Home, etc?


There's a 'Look Inside' function on that Amazon page.


----------



## andreasOL (Jan 30, 2020)

Vik said:


> There's a 'Look Inside' function on that Amazon page.



Oh...yes (saw that)...and not only a few pages (didn't see that). But apparently Piggies and She's Leaving Home is not part of the preview so I'll check it when I'm home. But one get's a proper impression of how many details are in there. It's not one of those piano/guitar/vocals book. Transcriptions were done by a group of four Japanse people. I haven't yet found an error IIRC.


----------



## jonnybutter (Jan 30, 2020)

It wouldn't be too hard to just transcribe from the recording. There's nothing very complex going on.


----------



## NekujaK (Jan 30, 2020)

jonnybutter said:


> It wouldn't be too hard to just transcribe from the recording. There's nothing very complex going on.


But of course. It's just nice to have something handed to you all laid out on a silver platter every now and then


----------



## Rob (Jan 30, 2020)

NekujaK said:


> But of course. It's just nice to have something handed to you all laid out on a silver platter every now and then


true, so here is a transcription of the image posted:


----------



## NekujaK (Jan 30, 2020)

Rob said:


> true, so here is a transcription of the image posted:


You sir, are a scholar and a gentleman! My deepest gratitude, to you.


----------



## andreasOL (Jan 30, 2020)

Hi...about the book...checked a few songs...the following orchestral instruments are included in the scores to give a few examples:

- For No One: Horn
- The Inner Light: Bansri, Esraj, Harmonium, Tampoura, Tabla-Tarang
- The Long And Winding Road: Strings, horn
- Penny Lane: Piccolo Trumpet, flute
- Piggies: Contrabass, harp, strings
- Revolution #9: ...many instruments...really 
- She's Leaving Home: Harp, strings
- Yellow Submarine: Brass

So practically every recognizable instrument is transcribed.

Best, Andreas


----------



## NekujaK (Jan 30, 2020)

andreasOL said:


> Hi...about the book...checked a few songs...the following orchestral instruments are included in the scores to give a few examples:
> 
> - For No One: Horn
> - The Inner Light: Bansri, Esraj, Harmonium, Tampoura, Tabla-Tarang
> ...


Thanks so much, this sounds excellent. I think this book is going to find its way into my collection!


----------



## stevebarden (Jan 30, 2020)

andreasOL said:


> If you are looking for note-by-note transcriptions of Beatles songs there's always this book which is like a "bible" for me:
> 
> The Beatles: Complete Scores



I‘ve had this book for many years. While this was no doubt a huge endeavor, it is not a definitive transcription of their songs. They’re fairly close and a good starting point if you’re interested in their music and arrangements, but far from perfect.

These transcriptions are takedowns from the commercial recordings, not from any isolated bootlegs or outtakes. Still an interesting collection if you love Beatles music.


----------



## mikeh-375 (Jan 31, 2020)

Rob said:


> true, so here is a transcription of the image posted:



@Rob, what a lovely and generous gesture.


----------

